# Huroc Park - Flat Rock



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

Lunchtime fishing the Huron in the Ann Arbor / Ypsi area hasn't been enough to "quench the thirst." On Friday a friend and I are taking a day off of work and going to try fishing around the dam at Huroc Park.

I've picked up some spawn and we'll probably stop off at the local bait shop if necessary. There are a tremendous number of posts about this location throughout the forums, however can anyone offer some current pointers? *What seems to be working well at the moment?* I know that after dark seems to bring good action but we'll only be there for the day.

Open to catching anything, but I would prefer to stay away from the suckers. Neither of us have fished this location before, we can't wait to try it out!

:woohoo1:
Thanks.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have heard that people catch LARGE Muskies there, after the Steelhead are done spawning. If I were you, I might think about throwing a steel leader and some large Rapalas into my gear. Carp should be abundant, and likely to bite. Steelhead might be over with, but I haven't fished down there for quite awhile.
I have seen vehicles parked where people park to fish below the dam in Belleville, the last couple days. That usually means there are Steelhead spawning.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I went down to that belleville area and there is nothing going on. steelies are just about done. Would have to be pretty lucky to find one now. Only a couple bass.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Ya what he said < --------------


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

Every now and then you will catch a small mouth but it is carp galore down there now.


----------



## Steelman (May 24, 2004)

spk131 said:


> Every now and then you will catch a small mouth but it is carp galore down there now.


Do you mean carp are by the Belleville dam. I'm interested in hooking some with my fly rod. Any advice on where to go for that?


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

No go to flatrock and drift stone flys , spawn or brown and white flies and you'll probably nail carp all day. Dobes caught this huge musky today at belleville damn today, it had to be about a 3 or 4 ich fingerling lol 

Flatrock steelhead are still there in very very few numbers I imagine. Your best bet is to get there a tad bit early if you want to fish for steelies at the footbridge, its about the only place you'll find them. There are some steel farther up near belleville but the way the weather has been there probably being real picky.


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

There are awesome Smallie spots on the Huron by Ann arbor...just find some current and nice wholes with rocks and rocky banks and bridge pilons + there is also the carp fishing if u want something to burn your drags...just go where people feed ducks consistently....also in the Arb just downstream of the train bridge is a great spring/early summer carp spot. I use to go to college there.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

A little bit of everything going at Flat Rock right now...Steelies, Bass, Carp, Silver Bass, Walleyes...

Dan


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the helpful responses. I was planning on bringing some steel leaders just in case. The weather front that brought today's rain should change up the conditions from days earlier, let's hope for the better.

I was also thinking of fishing a heavy rod and maybe a lighter weight rod that I can run a jig with. Thoughts? Would I be wasting my time and facing a potential nightmare with a lighter weight rod given the fish that reside there?


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

The rod is up to you, if you were gonna fish right there at the footbridge , soemthing shorter and heavy might be better cause it will give you more control in a crowded position. Any fish can be taken on pretty much any rod given the circumstances and how you play it. I'm telling you though if your gonna fish in Hu Roc park your best bet is drifting flies or spawn anywhere from the foot bridge to the tele bridge unless you find some places to throw plugs in between and there are some. Or you can float spawn on a bobber above the footbridge. Or you can float hotdog chunks and catch the occasional Blue Fin Tuna that comes in there.


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

USMCEOD said:


> Or you can float hotdog chunks and catch the occasional Blue Fin Tuna that comes in there.


:lol:

Wouldn't that be nice? On an ultra-light rod those carp might feel like a blue fin tuna on prozac cocktail.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Well you get what I mean, I use a 9 ft Noodle and I'll nail those big ems all day you just play the fish. And if they start getting rowdy then you ask them nicely to calm down and come to you so you guys can talk and work out your issues


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

I hit up swan creek for an hour today and lost my purple ghost xrap, after that went to Huroc. Landed 2 smallies and lost one of my mystery lures and my hot pink xrap. Still very upset about the two xraps but the smallies were fun. One actually jumped a total of 5 times while I was fighting him.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats why I use 15 or 20 lb braided when I fish rivers with Plugs. Losing a fish every now and then over losing about 100 bucks plus a summer to me in plugs is worth the trade off. I like that stretch of the Huron but it can put a bite in your wallet real quick


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Firetiger J-9 are the ticket atm,Mich


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

Michigander1 said:


> Firetiger J-9 are the ticket atm,Mich


Thats what I had on the other day when I had a small muskie hit below belleville..


----------



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

Try the metroparks just upriver from Ann Arbor if you want to catch fish on a fly rod. Lots of smallmouths in that stretch of the river and the occasional carp.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Dobes got a small musky up there to, ask him about it it put up a hell of a fight.


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*how has the water been at huroc haven't been since tuesday landed 2 giant smallies by the fish ladder on a texas rigged strike king rage tail crawdad. One was about 4lbs the other was just shy. Water was low though so they were about 4 to 5 pillarsout.*


----------

